# Different courses and where to take them



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

HazMasters - got OSSA fall arrest training there and they also sell all kinds of PPE

Accident & Injury Prevention - did my H2S Alive there

Hertz Equipment - aerial work platform. This was a longer session than other places but they were very thorough.


----------

